# ziemlich weit



## j-Adore

"Von meinem Ziel bin ich noch *ziemlich weit* entfernt."


Hi. I'm not sure if "ziemlich" is used here to *emphasise *the degree of "weit" or *weaken *it.


----------



## Perseas

j-Adore said:


> .... "ziemlich" is used here to *emphasise *the degree of "weit"



*ziemlich*
-advebiell
-drückt einen verhältnismäßig *hohen* Grad aus
DWDS              –                ziemlich


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> I'm not sure if "ziemlich" is used here to *emphasise *the degree of "weit" or *weaken *it.


The perfect English translation is _quite.

We are quite far off from the target.
_
Is this weakening or emphasis? I would tend to call it weaken, but it is more about a quality rather than a quantitative modifier. Anyway, the English and German phrases are equivalent here.

An emphasis would be "sehr/verdammt/enorm/unglaublich weit weg".


----------



## bearded

I agree with Kajjo that it is weakening, but the translation ''quite'' seems unfit to me, as 'quite' appears to be emphasising/reinforcing.
I would suggest 'rather'.  See in the WRDictionary rather - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com. Example:  _it is rather cold = es ist ziemlich kalt. _('Rather' does not only mean 'eher/vielmehr').
The prevalent meaning of 'quite' - at least in common/colloquial language - is _ganz, durchaus - _I believe.

PS. And 'verhältnismäßig hoch' is a bit less than 'hoch'.


----------



## Perseas

"Ziemlich" is an adverb of relatively high degree, so it's closer to the high degree adverbs (e.g. "sehr") that to the low degree adverbs (e.g. "kaum"). Therefore "ziemlich" weakens the emphasis of "sehr" e.g.,  but emphasises the degree of "weit" compared to "kaum"/"ein bisschen".


----------



## bearded

A few more examples (from myself) to illustrate my point:
How is that food? _Wie ist diese Speise?_
Quite good. _Recht gut _(emphasising)
Rather good. _Ziemlich gut _(weakening) = an educated/polite way to express ''so so''.


----------



## Perseas

bearded,

"quite" has also this meaning:
_When we use quite with a gradable adjective or adverb, it usually means ‘a little, moderately but not very’. It has a similar meaning to ‘rather’ or ‘fairly_’. Quite - English Grammar Today - Cambridge Dictionary

So it may work here as a translation of "ziemlich".



bearded said:


> Rather good. _Ziemlich gut _(weakening)


Now, it's clear. I get your point!
... ziemlich gut - *gut *- sehr gut ...

I had in my mind:
... *weit* - ziemlich weit -sehr weit (since "ziemlich" is an adverb of relatively high degree, maybe I am wrong though).


----------



## bearded

You might be right with your previous argument, though , Perseas.  Neither German nor English are our mother tongues... Besides, I think that - concerning the meaning of those adverbs and particles - much depends on the intonation they are spoken with, in a given context.  Hopefully, native speakers (Engl., Germ.) will tell us more.


----------



## elroy

This isn't as simple as it seems.  First off, "quite" has different uses in British and American English.  In American English, it's not used very often.  "Rather" is also not common in everyday speech.  In most contexts, people use "pretty."

In German, "ziemlich" can actually be used for emphasis.  For example, "Ich bin müde, und zwar ziemlich" emphasizes how tired you are.

So there's not a straightforward answer.  It depends on the context.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> In German, "ziemlich" can actually be used for emphasis. For example, "Ich bin müde, und zwar ziemlich" emphasizes how tired you are.


This is clear emphasis. The usage is clearly different, though.



bearded said:


> Example: _it is rather cold = es ist ziemlich kalt._


However, here I do not see a clear emphasis. _Ziemlich kalt_ is not clearly more cold than simply "kalt".

To the English native speakers: Is there a difference between _pretty cold / rather cold / quite cold_?



Perseas said:


> _When we use quite with a gradable adjective or adverb, it usually means ‘a little, moderately but not very’. It has a similar meaning to ‘rather’ or ‘fairly_’.


The same is true for "ziemlich".



Perseas said:


> ... ziemlich gut - *gut *- sehr gut ..


That's it.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> How is that food? _Wie ist diese Speise?_
> Quite good. _Recht gut _(emphasising)


"recht gut" is weakening, not emphasising.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> "recht gut" is weakening, not emphasising.


Is that a sure thing?  The WRDictionary admits both possibilities (example: recht geschickt = very clever or rather/pretty clever).   recht - Wörterbuch Deutsch-Englisch - WordReference.com.  For me, the 'very' meaning prevails.


----------



## wandle

When I first visited Germany, I was told I spoke German 'ziemlich gut', which I took as a real compliment (rather well, better than than expected). Was I right?


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, in case of "ziemlich weit" it is also quite complicate. It may be a kind of understatement, so it weakens it and strengthens it at the same time.

"Ziemlich weit" can be as well be a shorter as a longer distance than just "weit", depending on context. It is not a measurement unit but a psychological one. "Weit entfernt" sounds much more objective, even if it isn't.

"Das Ziel ist noch ziemlich weit entfernt" has a connotation that it will need a rather long time to reach it, and that it will make difficulties to reach it.

"Das Ziel ist weit entfernt" has other connotations. (It sounds objective.)
"Das Ziel ist noch weit entfernt." does include the time.
"Das Ziel ist noch ziemlich weit entfernt" includes some doubt and a feeling of difficulties.




wandle said:


> When I first visited Germany, I was told I spoke German 'ziemlich gut', which I took as a real compliment (rather well, better than than expected). Was I right?



Indeed it is a compliment, in some context and regions it is a greater compliment than just "gut".
(Crossed with Perseas, see next entry.)


----------



## Perseas

From another point of view:
"Sehr", "ganz", "ziemlich", "ein bisschen" give qualities to adjectives or other verbs adverbs, so they make their concept more specific.

For example, let's change a litte the o.p. sentence:
_-Von meinem Ziel bin ich noch *weit* entfernt.
-Wie weit? Ein bisschen, ziemlich, sehr weit? 
-Einfach weit._
If we added "sehr/ ziemlich...", "weit" would become more specific, it is an additional information:
-_Ziemlich weit._

"sehr" may be an adverb of high degree and "ziemlich" of relatively high degree, but they both stand on the same side and

@   wandle
if someone told me that I spoke German "ziemlich gut", I would be satisfied.

crossed with Hutschi

*Edit: verbs>adverbs


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> "recht gut" is weakening, not emphasising.
> 
> 
> bearded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a sure thing? The WRDictionary admits both possibilities
Click to expand...


Beispiel:
"Schmeckt das Essen?"
"Ja, recht/ganz gut." *=* (_für mich_) Na ja, nicht schlecht. - Wie sehen die anderen das?

Cf. Duden 2b
recht = ziemlich [groß]; ganz
Dagegen:
sei recht _(sehr) _herzlich gegrüßt

Hier wird "recht" in der Rubrik "gemäßigt" geführt, als Synonym für _"_ _recht_, einigermaßen, leidlich, vergleichsweise, halbwegs" (die eindeutig abschwächend sind!)

und hier in der Rubrik "abschwächend"


----------



## Hutschi

_Naja, nicht schlecht_. Das klingt - je nach Intonation - nach _es schmeckt nicht_ oder nach _es schmeckt sehr gut_. (Insofern kann es besser als _gut _sein oder aber auch _schlecht _bedeuten.)

Ich denke auch, dass "recht" abschwächend ist, außer in festen Formen, wie das erwähnte: "Sei recht herzlich gegrüßt." Hie verbessert es den Klang und wirkt dadurch und durch die Verfestigung der Form eher verstärkend. "Sei herzlich gegrüßt." klingt nicht ... (Zumindest nicht in meiner Intonation.) "Seid herzlich gegrüßt." klingt dagegen. "Seid recht herzlich gegrüßt." klingt aber besser. (Klang wird in der Linguistik ja ziemlich selten betrachtet.)


----------



## lollo123

ziemlich is like quite or pretty in English


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "Ja, recht/ganz gut." *=* (_für mich_) Na ja, nicht schlecht


Wenn etwas "ganz gut" schmeckt, dann ist es in Ordnung, aber bei weitem nicht gut. Ähnlich wie "fair enough" vielleicht...



wandle said:


> 'ziemlich gut', which I took as a real compliment (rather well, better than than expected). Was I right?


You were better than expected. You were pretty good. 



Perseas said:


> give qualities to adjectives or other verbs, so they make their concept more specific.


Indeed, I agree:


Kajjo said:


> but it is more about a quality rather than a quantitative modifier.


_Recht a_nd_ ziemlich _put the objective statement in a more subjective context, by adding flavor and relative quality. Thus they can be used to weaken or strengthen an adjective, depending on the perspective.

_Von meinem Ziel bin ich noch ziemlich weit entfernt.
Ich bin von meinem Ziel noch weiter entfernt, als ich mir erhoffen würde.
Ich empfinde die Entfernung vom Ziel als den Umständen nach weit. 

_


----------



## Kourus36

Lets just forget the English-German-English comparison and translation, because some details get lost in translation between the values of "pretty, quite, etc.."
I think that ziemlich followed by an adjective would give *that* adjective additional value, regardless how much.. but definitely more than the value of the adjective by itself.

Lets stay with what the native Germans would understand from the following sentence:

If I say "Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig" Am I 50% through?  less than 50%?  or more than 50%?


----------



## Kajjo

Kourus36 said:


> Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig


This is, unfortunately, not idiomatic anyway. "Fertig" in the sense of "work is done" is not an adjective that can be combined with "ziemlich". The correct phrasing is "_Ich bin fast fertig._"

However, the sentence _"Ich bin ziemlich fertig"_ is idiomatic colloquial for _"I am very exhausted / totally messed up / toast"_, though.


----------



## Kourus36

Kajjo said:


> This is, unfortunately, not idiomatic anyway. "Fertig" in the sense of "work is done" is not an adjective that can be combined with "ziemlich". The correct phrasing is "_Ich bin fast fertig._"
> 
> _"Ziemlich fertig"_ is idiomatic colloquial for _"I am very exhausted / totally messed up / toast"_, though.



That was not from my mind..
Its an example from Duden.
I did not came up with that.


----------



## bearded

Das Beispiel steht im Duden unter ''umgangssprachlich'': Duden | ziemlich | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme.  Die Bedeutung wird aber als ''annähernd/fast'' erklärt, also reduzierend und nicht verstärkend..
/
In the Duden, it's an example of ''colloquial'' language, and the meaning (nearly, almost) seems to be weakening, not reinforcing/adding.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> This is, unfortunately, not idiomatic anyway. "Fertig" in the sense of "work is done" is not an adjective that can be combined with "ziemlich". The correct phrasing is "_Ich bin fast fertig._"
> 
> _"Ziemlich fertig"_ is idiomatic colloquial for _"I am very exhausted / totally messed up / toast"_, though.





_"Ich bin durch die Arbeit ziemlich fertig."_ =  _"I am - caused by the work - very exhausted / totally messed up / toast"_

In the given example it is a very other case:


_Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig. = Ich bin mit der Arbeit fast fertig. = I almost finished the work.

An interpretation as "I am - caused by the work - very exhausted / totally messed up / toast" _is not idiomatic in my region. I never knew that it may be idiomatic somewhere and am in doubt that Kajjo really meant it.

_Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig._ is at least regionally idiomatic. I suppose it is not idiomatic in the north because of Kajjo's statement. But here "ziemlich" has the meaning "fast", indicating more difficulties/more effort than "fast" in my feeling.
_
And I feel: ca. 80...90% is ready.
But note the 80/20 rule of thumb: (80% of the work is done in 20% of the time.) 
(In case it is not a linear and known workflow but a new development.)_

The meaning of the word group "ziemlich fertig" depends on context.
Compare: Die Kartoffeln sind ziemlich fertig. = Sie sind fast fertig. (Not exhausted.)


----------



## Kourus36

Hutschi said:


> _"Ich bin durch die Arbeit ziemlich fertig."_ =  _"I am - caused by the work - very exhausted / totally messed up / toast"_
> In the given example it is a very other case:
> 
> 
> _Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig. = Ich bin mit der Arbeit fast fertig. = I almost finished the work.
> 
> An interpretation as "I am - caused by the work - very exhausted / totally messed up / toast" _is not idiomatic in my region. I never knew that it may be idiomatic somewhere and am in doubt that Kajjo really meant it.
> 
> _Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig._ is at least regionally idiomatic. I suppose it is not idiomatic in the north because of Kajjo's statement. But here "ziemlich" has the meaning "fast", indicating more difficulties/more effort than "fast" in my feeling.
> _
> And I feel: ca. 80...90% is ready.
> But note the 80/20 rule of thumb: (80% of the work is done in 20% of the time.)
> (In case it is not a linear and known workflow but a new development.)_
> 
> The meaning of the word group "ziemlich fertig" depends on context.
> Compare: Die Kartoffeln sind ziemlich fertig. = Sie sind fast fertig. (Not exhausted.)



I would agree with Hutschi


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> _Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig. = Ich bin mit der Arbeit fast fertig. = I almost finished the work.
> 
> An interpretation as "I am - caused by the work - very exhausted / totally messed up / toast" _is not idiomatic in my region. I never knew that it may be idiomatic somewhere and am in doubt that Kajjo really meant it.


Of course not. Re-read my post, please. 

I marked "_Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig." _with thumb-down as non-idiomatic and explained even in detail, that this combination is not idiomatic. How can you misunderstand this? You entire post is absolutely superfluous if you inly had read mine thoroughly.

I revised my post nonetheless to be even more clear about this.


----------



## Hutschi

But your detail was wrong here, Kajjo.



> This is, unfortunately, not idiomatic anyway. "Fertig" in the sense of "work is done" is not an adjective that can be combined with "ziemlich". The correct phrasing is "_Ich bin fast fertig._"



The problem is that "Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig"_ is_ idiomatic in the sense "Ich bin mit der Arbeit fast fertig." 

You explained that 





> _"Ziemlich fertig"_ is idiomatic colloquial for _"I am very exhausted / totally messed up / toast"_, though.


This is a very clear statement. So implicitely (set it into the sentence) it is *"Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig"=_"I am very exhausted / totally messed up / toast". _But that does not work. It is not idiomatic. 
(You did nowhere exclude it or gave another example.)

Idiomatic is "Ich bin durch die Arbeit fast fertig." in this sense.

And "Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig" is idiomatic at least regionally. But the Duden did not restrict it. Duden | ziemlich | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme - so in this sense it is idiomatic. (As we see it is colloquially - but this was not in discussion.)

It was neccessary to clarify the usage. And my statement included an error, too. "Ziemlich fertig=fast fertig" is generally idiomatic in coll. language, not only regionally (in the correct context, of course.)

(Edit: made it more clear, why it was important to clarify it.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> But that does not work. It is not idiomatic.


Of course it does not work. Are you serious with this discussion?! How did you get the idea I might mean that?!



Hutschi said:


> And "Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig" is idiomatic at least regionally.


That's sloppy German. I can't really imagine this is idiomatic where you live. I never heard something like that. All people use "fast" (or elevated maybe "beinahe").


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Of course it does not work. Are you serious with this discussion?! How did you get the idea I might mean that?!
> 
> 
> That's sloppy German. I can't really imagine this is idiomatic where you live. I never heard something like that. All people use "fast" (or elevated maybe "beinahe").



It is idiomatic where I live.
Ich verwende ziemlich ziemlich oft.
Ich konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Du meinst, was Du geschrieben hast.
Oder was ich davon verstanden habe.
Jetzt habe ich den Beitrag ziemlich fertig, ich muss ihn nur noch absenden.
Das klingt hier völlig normal und ist klarer als “fast fertig“.


Ps: Du konntest es meinen, falls in Deiner Gegend die Wendung “ziemlich fertig“ nur als “völlig erschöpft“ existiert. Dann kann es ja die andere Bedeutung nicht sein. Dass ich es so noch nicht gehört habe, ist dabei nicht relevant.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> The problem is that "Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig"_ is_ idiomatic in the sense "Ich bin mit der Arbeit fast fertig."


vs.


Kajjo said:


> That's sloppy German. I can't really imagine this is idiomatic ....


Für mich klingt "Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig." auch  völlig unidiomatisch (das habe ich noch nie gehört!), hier kommt für mich nur "fast" in Frage.


Hutschi said:


> It is idiomatic where I live.


Dann muss das wirklich sehr regional  sein.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> vs.
> 
> ...
> 
> Dann muss das wirklich sehr regional  sein.



Unwahrscheinlich, sonst hätte es der Duden nicht aufgenommen. Oder er hätte es zumindest als regional gekennzeichnet.

Vielleicht ist es auch Ost vs. West statt Nord vs. Süd.

Ich habe die Wendung jedenfalls nicht erfunden, sondern "aufgeschnappt" und das schon als Kind.

Meine Oma rief: "Komm aus der Werkstatt!",  mein Opa antwortete: "Ich komme gleich, ich bin schon ziemlich fertig." Völlig natürlich ist hier "ich bin erschöpft" ausgeschlossen, wegen des Kontextes.

Oder:
Wie lange brauchst Du denn noch?
Ich bin ziemlich fertig!

Später habe ich solche Wendungen auch immer wieder mal gehört oder verwendet.

Meine Hauptgegenden der Sprachentwicklung sind südlicher Thüringer Wald (fränkischer Bereich) und Sachsen. Also sehr verschiedene Gegenden.

PS: Meine Frau versteht es ohne jedes Problem, würde es aber eher nicht verwenden, sie stammt aus der Potsdamer Gegend. (Wo früher Platt gesprochen wurde.)


----------



## Alemanita

Wenn ich im Interesse der Deutschlernenden auch mein Scherflein beitragen darf:
auch ich kenne "ziemlich fertig" mit zwei Bedeutungen, das heißt einmal als "erschöpft" und zum Anderen als "fast zu Ende". 
Wenn ich in mich hineinhorche, wie ich es verwende, glaube ich, dass ich zur Verdeutlichung der zweiten Bedeutung ein "so" hinzufüge.
Ich bin mit der Arbeit so ziemlich fertig (=es fehlt nur noch wenig).


Kourus36 said:


> Lets just forget the English-German-English comparison and translation, because some details get lost in translation between the values of "pretty, quite, etc.."
> I think that ziemlich followed by an adjective would give *that* adjective additional value, regardless how much.. but definitely more than the value of the adjective by itself.
> 
> Lets stay with what the native Germans would understand from the following sentence:
> 
> If I say "Ich bin mit der Arbeit ziemlich fertig" Am I 50% through?  less than 50%?  or more than 50%?


So in this case, to avoid misunderstandings (see above, the discussion), you could say "Ich bin mit der Arbeit so ziemlich fertig" and would mean you're about 80% trough.


----------



## Kajjo

Umgangssprachliche oder regionale Varianten sind auf jeden Fall keine Hilfe für den Fragesteller, der akzeptables Standarddeutsch lernen will.


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Ich bin mit der Arbeit so ziemlich fertig (=es fehlt nur noch wenig).


Mit "so" würde ich es verstehen und kenne es zumindest flüchtig. "So ziemlich" ist aber eben auch ein anderer Ausdruck.


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> Umgangssprachliche oder regionale Varianten sind auf jeden Fall keine Hilfe für den Fragesteller, der akzeptables Standarddeutsch lernen will.


Aber wenn's doch im Duden steht! Daher hat es der Fragesteller doch!


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Aber wenn's doch im Duden steht! Daher hat es der Fragesteller doch!


Yes, strange. The Duden should be corrected there. At least it is marked as _umgangssprachlich_. Too bad.


----------



## Alemanita

Ein weiteres Beispiel aus dem Duden: 
* alles verlief ziemlich nach Wunsch
Auch dies geht mir (persönlich) eher mit einem "so" über die Lippen.
Wieso ist das ein anderer Ausdruck?
Das ist doch ziemlich gleich, oder? Das ist doch so ziemlich gleich, oder?


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> The Duden should be corrected there.


Und wie macht man das? Wo kann man den Vorschlag machen?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> At least it is marked as _umgangssprachlich_.


Eben.


Kajjo said:


> The Duden should be corrected there.


Ich wüsste nicht warum.


Kajjo said:


> Umgangssprachliche oder regionale Varianten sind auf jeden Fall keine Hilfe für den Fragesteller, *der akzeptables Standarddeutsch lernen will*.


Vielleicht. Der Dokumentationsauftrag des Duden ist aber nicht auf dieses eine Ziel beschränkt. Klare Registermarkierung, wie hier auch geschehen, halte ich für das Mittel der Wahl um allen Bedürfnissen gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich wüsste nicht warum.


Weil das Beispiel nicht wirklich idiomatisch ist, zumindest empfindet es hier außer Hutschi noch keiner als wirklich so. JClaudeK, Alemanita und ich empfinden das wörtliche Duden-Zitat als wenig typisch.

_Ziemlich_ als umgangssprachliche Alternative zu "fast / beinahe", ist für mich völlig harmlos. Im Gegenteil empfinde ich _ziemlich _sogar als standardsprachlich, wenn es in Sätzen wie _"Das ist ziemlich weit weg!"_ verwendet wird. Aber eben nicht in dem Satz _"Ich bin ziemlich fertig mit der Arbeit"_.


----------



## Hutschi

Regionale Varianten haben nicht unbedingt Wert (wie die kurze Aussprache "zimmlich"), umgangssprachliche aber doch.

Ich denke, nachdem ich im Grimmschen Deutschen Wörterbuch Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm nachgesehen habe (ein sehr langer Artikel, hier nicht zum kompletten Zitieren geeignet, aber interessant, wenn man den heutigen Status vergleicht), dass die alte Bedeutung "ziemlich"="geziemend" teilweise mit durchschlägt.
Das ist der Fall bei "Ich bin ziemlich müde/ziemlich fertig".
Ziemlich bedeutet hier nicht "fast", sondern "angemessen, im gehörigen Grade".

"Ziemlich" kann auch allein bereits "recht groß" bedeuten: Eine ziemliche Plackerei.

Zur Verstärkung schreibt Grimm:
(ebenda)


> 4) die einschränkende wirkung des ziemlich verstärkt so (s. t. 10, 1, 1357), was aus der nebeneinanderstellung zweier sätze wie das ist nun ziemlich klar und das ist nun so ziemlich klar erkannt wird.


 (Beachte: sehr alte Rechtschreibung)
(Die verstärkende Wirkung der einschränkenden Wirkung haben wir im Prinzip weiter oben schon festgestellt.)



> "Von meinem Ziel bin ich noch *ziemlich weit* entfernt."
> Hi. I'm not sure if "ziemlich" is used here to *emphasise *the degree of "weit" or *weaken *it.


I use Grimm and answer considering it:
The restricting function of "ziemlich" emphasizes the degree of "weit".

Zu _fast/nahezu_:  





> ... alle übrigen fälle zeigen ziemlich als adverbielle maszbestimmung der periode III mit der bedeutung* recht grosz,* *ziemlich grosz oder stark oder sehr, nahezu, fast*, ...


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> _Ziemlich_ als umgangssprachliche Alternative zu "fast / beinahe", ist für mich völlig harmlos.


Ok, dann sind wir uns einig.


Kajjo said:


> Weil das Beispiel nicht wirklich idiomatisch ist


Ok, da gebe ich Dir recht. Ich kenne _Ich bin mit der Arbeit so ziemlich fertig_. Aber ohne das _so_ klingt es schräg; ich weiß aber nicht wirklich warum.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> In German, "ziemlich" can actually be used for emphasis. For example, "Ich bin müde, und zwar ziemlich" emphasizes how tired you are.
> 
> So there's not a straightforward answer. It depends on the context.


I agree with you. But we can be a bit more specific than "depends on context". Kajjo mentioned the keyword: It is intrinsically neither a weakening nor an emphasis, it is a _qualification _meaning _to a substantial degree._ Whether it serves as a strengthening or weakening of the statement depends on the the contrast. In your example the obvious contrast is to _ein wenig müde_ and therefore serves as a strengthening. In examples like _Er hat seine Arbeit ziemlich gut gemacht, aber...<some caveat>_ the obvious contrast is with _perfekt _and therefore serves as a weakening.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich kenne _Ich bin mit der Arbeit so ziemlich fertig_. Aber ohne das _so_ klingt es schräg


Genau so geht es mir auch (und Alemanita wohl ebenfalls). Ich weiß auch nicht, warum -- nur, dass es so ist und als Beispiel im Duden eben deshalb wenig glücklich ist.



berndf said:


> it is a _qualification _meaning _to a substantial degree_


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> to a substantial degree


 I think I know what you mean, but "substantial" isn't the right word.  "To a substantial degree" only means "to a great degree" (so it would work in my example).  I think you meant something like "to an extent that is _worthy of note_ (either because it's notably great or notably small)".


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> "to a great degree"


Yes, that's what it means. Just short of _full, complete, total _(and also a wee bit weaker than _sehr_ but not much), with which it often contrasts and that is when it has a weakening connotation.


elroy said:


> so it would work in my example


It does work in your example (_Ich bin müde, und zwar ziemlich_) because there it contrasts with _somewhat_, _a bit_.


----------



## elroy

"Substantial" doesn't fit in English when "ziemlich" has a weakening connotation.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> "Substantial" doesn't fit in English when "ziemlich" has a weakening connotation.


Tschä, unterschiedliche Sprachen haben halt unterschiedliche Logiken. Aber wem sag ich das.

Dass dasselbe Wort mit derselben Semantik je nach Kombination das eine und sein genaues Gegenteil Aussagen kann zeigt m.E. sehr gut, wie anders Deutsch funktioniert als Englisch. Englisch lebt im Wesentlichen von seinem Reichtum an idiomatischen Ausdrucksweisen, Deutsch von der Flexibilität Versatzstücke neu zu kombinieren. Englisch ist ein wohlgefüllter Werkzeugkasten mit einem speziellen Werkzeug für jeden Zweck. Deutsch ist ein raffiniertes Stecksystem, das es erlaubt, verschiedenen Teile so kombinieren, dass sich für jeden Zweck ein neues Werkzeug ad hoc zusammenbauen lässt.


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> Whether it serves as a strengthening or weakening of the statement depends on the the contrast. In your example the obvious contrast is to _ein wenig müde_ and therefore serves as a strengthening. In examples like _Er hat seine Arbeit ziemlich gut gemacht, aber...<some caveat>_ the obvious contrast is with _perfekt _and therefore serves as a weakening.


Exactly, this is how I perceive it!  "ziemlich" serves as strengthening in contrast to "ein wenig" and as weakening in contrast to "perfect".

Another issue which arose for me in this thread is if "ziemlich gut" is above or under "gut" at the classification of qualitative ratings. Now, I believe it's under.


----------



## Kajjo

Perseas said:


> Now, I believe it's under.


...and you are right, in most cases. However, intonation, stress and context might work in both directions.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Es hängt mMn wirklich stark vom Kontext und vom persönlichen Sprachgefühl ab. ›ziemlich‹ würde ich meistens als verstärkend ansehen. ›ziemlich kalt‹: kälter als (nur) ›kalt‹. Bei „Er hat seine Arbeit ziemlich gut gemacht“ könnte ich mir am besten einen „positiven“ Tonfall vorstellen. Der Kontrast wäre nicht ›perfekt‹ vs. ›ziemlich gut‹, sondern ›gut‹ vs. ›ziemlich gut‹.

"quite" scheint ähnlich „schwammig“ / umstritten zu sein wie ›ziemlich‹:





> [Nicht die aktuelle Version des Artikels!]
> Other contronyms are a form of polysemy, but where a single word acquires different and ultimately opposite senses. For instance _quite_, which meant "clear" or "free" in Middle English, can mean "slightly" (_quite nice_) or "completely" (_quite beautiful_).
> Auto-antonym - Wikipedia





> (removed incorrect and uncited claim about quite, checked Merriam Webster to be sure it was incorrect)
> Auto-antonym: Revision history - Wikipedia





> I've never encountered _quite_ in the "slightly" sense. Every time I've seen it, it's either meant the same as "very", including every example I've seen of the phrase _quite nice_, or been with _not_ as "not quite", meaning "almost" with negative emphasis. Thus, I'm not sure it really belongs on this page. John Darrow (talk) 23:06, 7 December 2008 (UTC) I agree. I can't see how "quite nice" means "slightly nice".--Richardson mcphillips (talk) 15:18, 24 January 2009 (UTC)
> 
> It's quite common  here in the UK to use it in either sense. --jezmck (talk) 22:42, 20 March 2009 (UTC)
> Talk:Auto-antonym - Wikipedia





> [Nicht die aktuelle Version des Artikels!]
> "Quite" can mean "absolutely" (e.g. "I'm quite alright, thank you") or merely "to an extent" (e.g. "It's quite cold outside").
> Auto-antonym - Wikipedia


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...and you are right, in most cases. However, intonation, stress and context might work in both directions.



I fully agree.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Es hängt mMn wirklich stark vom Kontext und *vom persönlichen Sprachgefühl *ab. ›ziemlich‹ würde ich meistens als verstärkend ansehen.


Ich empfinde ›ziemlich‹ fast ausschließlich  als abschwächend.
das heißt z.B.
›ziemlich kalt‹: (bei weitem) nicht so kalt wie  ›kalt‹ !
›ziemlich teuer‹:  billiger als ›teuer‹

In Einklang mit Adjektivgruppen / Graduierung - mein-deutschbuch.de


> Beifügungen können ein Adjektiv *abschwächen* (*negative Graduierung*):
> 
> Ich finde dieses gebrauchte Auto *recht* teuer.
> 
> Na ja, ihr neues kurzes Kleid ist ja *ganz* hübsch, aber *ziemlich* gewagt.




Und in  dieser Abstufung (Canoonet) gehört "ziemlich" auch zur Kategorie "abschwächend":

_Gradpartikeln können einen schwachen, hohen, sehr hohen oder einen Höchstgrad angeben:_
Sie sind *kaum* gefährdet.
Sie sind *etwas* gefährdet.
Sie sind *ziemlich* gefährdet.
-------
[Sie sind gefährdet.]
-------
Sie sind *sehr* gefährdet.
Sie sind *enorm* gefährdet
Sie sind *höchst* gefährdet.
Sie sind *zu* gefährdet.


----------



## berndf

Elroys Beispiel ist eindeutig eins, wo es verstärkend wirkt. Und das Beispiel ist sehr relevant.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Ich empfinde ›ziemlich‹ fast ausschließlich  als abschwächend.
> das heißt z.B.


Ich schreibe meine Bemerkungen dazu, denn ich habe zum Teil ein anderes Gefühl:


›ziemlich kalt‹: (bei weitem) nicht so kalt wie  ›kalt‹ ! 
_Das hängt vom Kontext ab. Vergleiche: Draußen ist es ziemlich kalt vs. Der Kaffee ist kalt.

"kalt" is neutral, eher objektiv, "ziemlich" beinhaltet eine Wertung.
Der Kaffee ist kalt vs. er ist ziemlich kalt: Hier ist "Ziemlich kalt" "Noch etwas warm" mit anderer Wertung 

_
›ziemlich teuer‹:  billiger als ›teuer‹
Das kann ich so nicht sagen. Ziemlich teuer ist eher relativ, während teuer eher absolut ist. Aber einen vergleichbaren absoluten Wert hat beides nicht.
Ich würde im Laden sagen: Das ist ziemlich teuer. Und damit meine ich dann nicht einfach: es ist teuer, ich nehme es trotzdem, sondern: es ist teuer, ich muss erst überlegen, ob ich es nehme. Es ist mir wahrscheinlich zu teuer.


... 
Und in  dieser Abstufung (Canoonet) gehört "ziemlich" auch zur Kategorie "abschwächend":


_Gradpartikeln können einen schwachen, hohen, sehr hohen oder einen Höchstgrad angeben:_
Sie sind *kaum* gefährdet.
Sie sind *etwas* gefährdet.
Sie sind *ziemlich* gefährdet. 
-------
[Sie sind gefährdet.]
-------
Sie sind *sehr* gefährdet.
Sie sind *enorm* gefährdet
Sie sind *höchst* gefährdet.

Hier empfinde ich "ziemlich gefährdet" und "sehr gefährdet" als ziemlich gleichstark. "Gefährdet" umfasst alle der genannten Gruppen, vor Allem die letzten Vier ziemlich, sehr, enorm, höchst. Diese könnte man meist so eingruppieren, aber nur bei vergleichbarem Kontext. Dazu kommt noch "stark" gefährdet. "enorm" habe ich in dem Zusammenhang kaum je gehört. Es würde aber funktionieren.

Sie sind *zu* gefährdet. (Das kann schon für "kaum gefährdet" zutreffen.)

"Ziemlich" kann etwas auch ins Gegenteil verkehren: Die Schuhe sind ziemlich neu=>Sie sind nicht neu. Das ist in gewissem Sinne keine Abschwächung.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Elroys Beispiel ist eindeutig eins, wo es verstärkend wirkt. Und das Beispiel ist sehr relevant.


 Vielleicht ist es auch relevant zu erwähnen, dass "ziemlich" auch als Adjektiv fungieren kann und in dem Fall _immer_ verstärkend wirkt (wenn ich mich nicht irre): "eine ziemliche Herausforderung" usw.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Elroys Beispiel ist eindeutig eins, wo es verstärkend wirkt. Und das Beispiel ist sehr relevant.


Mir geht es in #53 nur um Beispiele mit "ziemlich" (Partikel allein), nicht um Sonderfälle mit  Zusatz wie z.B. "so/ und zwar".


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Mir geht es in #53 nur um Beispiele mit "ziemlich" (Partikel allein), nicht um Sonderfälle mit  Zusatz wie z.B. "so/ und zwar".


Das ist es nur besonders klar. _Er ist ziemlich gefährdet_ verstehe ich ganz ohne jeden Zweifel als stärker als das bloße _Er ist gefährdet_. Genauso wie in Elroys Beispiel.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Er ist ziemlich gefährdet_ verstehe ich ganz ohne jeden Zweifel als stärker als das bloße _Er ist gefährdet_.


 Zustimmung. Genauso empfinde ich _ziemlich erschöpft_,_ ziemlich erschrocken_,_ ziemlich überwältigt _und andere.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich denke, wir rennen hier im Kreis. Je nach Kontext und Intonation kann ziemlich verstärkend oder abschwächend sein. Es ist eben eine Frage der Perspektive und womit der gedankliche Vergleich hergestellt wird.

Ich dachte, da waren wir uns schon alle einig?

1. mehr qualitativ ("adding flavor") als quantitativ
2. abhängig von gedanklicher Referenz

Ich denke, dabei wird es bleiben. Mir fallen unzählige Beispiele für beide Varianten ein und je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto mehr spielt die Intonation eine ganz entscheidende Rolle.


----------



## Kajjo

Allow me this cross-thread quotation:



berndf said:


> Ja, ziemlich sicher.



I regard this "ziemlich" as weakening. It is not "perfectly sure", but "pretty/almost sure".


----------



## Perseas

Kajjo said:


> I regard this "ziemlich" as weakening. It is not "perfectly sure", but "pretty/almost sure".


Ich stimme Dir zu, aber es kommt darauf an, was man für Maßstab hält. Wenn das Perfekte (sicher) entspricht 10, entspricht "ziemlich" hier meiner Meinung nach 8 oder 9. Ich finde das sehr nah an perfekt.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Ich denke, dabei wird es bleiben. Mir fallen unzählige Beispiele für beide Varianten ein und je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto mehr spielt die Intonation eine ganz entscheidende Rolle.


----------

